# LF scrap marble or granite



## Thisjustin (Mar 23, 2012)

anybody got some spare granite or marble for a counter top? i have a small island id like to put a nice countertop on but i dont have alot of $. can anyone help me out?


----------



## WTAggie (Sep 22, 2012)

You might go to a place that cuts the marble/granite and find the flawed pieces that they have. I recently went to a place in Corpus and they had a huge area full of granite, that had chips and different flaws, which I'm sure they would discount.


----------



## OLD BULL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Granite*

If your in Houston I have a piece of santa cecilia granite that you can have. Its not that wide but pretty long. I can measure it if your interested.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

might try the habitat for humanity store (called Re-store) in sugarland. they have several pieces of granit or some type solid surface pieces. 

this place takes construction material in by donation and then sells at good prices to help make money for their habitat for humanity projects around town.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Where you located? If still interested, I have a piece that I would give you. About 4 ft. By4 ft. It is thicker than normal sheet granite at 1" full thickness. Blue Pearl I believe is the name and a more expensive style.


----------



## Safe2breathe (May 30, 2013)

How big and where are you located?


----------



## chrismunn (Feb 9, 2013)

If you're just looking for a cheap remnant and you're in the Austin area come by www.alphagraniteaustin.com . We've got enough cheap stone to sink a boat...


----------

